# Hypnosis treatment in Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hypnosis Treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome By: Olafur S. Palsson, Psy.D., Research Associate, Department of Medicine, University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill The Mind and IBS The standard medical methods currently used to treat irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) are of some help to the majority of people with the disorder. However, up to half(1) of IBS sufferers are dissatisfied with the results of standard medical management, and many continue to have frequent symptoms after seeing doctors about them.Read the complete article here: http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/HypnosisPalsson.html ï¿½ Copyright 1999-2002 International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders, Inc. (IFFGD). All Rights Reserved.


----------

